
What happened last night - chrisdinn
http://blog.zencoder.com/2014/04/17/what-happened-last-night/
======
chrisdinn
They seem to be blaming a 6h+ outage on a bug in Postgres but they don't
reference which bug specifically. Anyone have any idea what they might be
referring to?

